# JFK sculpt



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I was hoping to get this one finished before November 22nd to commemorate the 50th anniversary of JFK's assassination but all I have so far his his head


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Man you're good...!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 09 Nov 2013 02:53 PM 
Man you're good...! 

I always have to go retrieve my socks from behind the sofa when he posts stuff like this. Blows them right off my feet... and I still have my shoes on! 
Buy his stuff while he is still alive... Many years in the future, after he is dead and gone, Anne Teak's Road Show will be quoting prices for it nobody can afford.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

That is extremely wonderful work Richard. Artistry to be rightly proud of. As you have the most significant part of the model done I guess the rest can be done in your own good time. 

There are two Presidents of the United States that rank high in my view. The first, of course, being Franklin D. Roosevelt who was a very great friend to Great Britain and the other John F. Kennedy.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Richard that is great 
Dennis


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks all. Here is a progress shot of the posed figure. I added shoes from another sculpt so I could drape the pant legs correctly but I will be making an appropriate pair of shoes once I have zeroed in on the proportions and finished draping the cloth.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure, I've been looking at it so long, but I think I may have actually finished this. I'll step away from it for a couple of weeks to give my eyes time to adjust before I call it finished.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh Richard;

He looks like he is just about ready to say, "Ask not what your country can do for you. Ask what you can do for your country!" Fantastic job.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is incredible! I take it that this a computer model and not an actual physical creation. Do you then use 3D printing to make the actual figure?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Winn, 
This is a 3D sculpt. And yes, I print it out once I feel I'm finished. Here is a video of me sculpting it.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21Y1nRbSJFc


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome work. Great video. I learned a lot from your DAZ video too. The rigging copy thing. Fantastic. Thanks for these.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Martan. 
I received my print of the 1:6th scale head Friday. 








It was not the best print I have received and I am still cleaning it up. After cleaning I will have to restore the detail the support material obliterated. Unfortunately they printed it on it's face.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I started test painting the first casting.


----------



## Mike Paterson (Dec 27, 2007)

Richard, 
Will you be selling the standing Kennedy in 1:22.5 or 1:20.3? Painted or unpainted? 
Mike


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike, I will eventually be selling the 1:20.32 scale and 7/8ths scale Kennedy Unpainted. Not untill around February or March of next year. I want to do the best job I possibly can on this sculpt, and every time I think I've got it, I see something I missed.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the suite in the mail the other night. I still don't have the body so I made a torso out of card board and foam and tried the head and the suite out.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, I can post images from Mylargescale again  These are the new JFK prints from Shapeways. I'm posting them because they are by far the best prints I have ever recieved from Shapeways. They came perfectly clean and free of flaws in the most important places. There is some registration flaws on the left shoulder, but as I didn't have enough polygons left to add detail to the suit, I that will be covered by clay or wax anyway.


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Great work.

When do those of us who are modelling the 1930s get FDR? (Just kidding!)


----------

